# Is this a good deal?



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Delphi SkyFi, SkyFi Car Kit, and SkyFi Boombox for $200. I found this deal from a guy on another forum is it a good deal or would i be better off buying all of it brand new?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Considering the MSRPs are as follows

SkyFi Reciever - $130
SkyFi Car Kit - $70
Boombox -$100

I'd say so.  There is currently a $30 rebate running on the receiver, but it's not valid on blister pack units, so WalMart is selling the SkyFi Receiver for $95. They are a little cheaper on the car kit and Boombox too, but it's still not enough to make $100 bucks up.


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Steve im pretty sure im going to go ahead and get it.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Have fun my friend and enjoy xm 


I gotta get to Best buy soon to get one of these Mutha Hey watch your mouth Pez


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope all goes well with the transaction Justin. Enjoy XM, if you have any questions about the service feel free to ask


----------

